# A lathe in the rough...



## Jimbojones (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm sure this had a purpose...but as a metal lathe?!?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/e...ts&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=email_alerts


----------



## Alexander (Apr 9, 2017)

It doesen't look very usefull as a lathe


----------



## Bofobo (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm calling wood lathe, but as noted by the seller it could be a welding table haha


----------



## Jimbojones (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't see a flux capacitor so it's definitely NOT a time machine....


----------

